# Prices at Jay's fur sale today



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I am amazed someone keeps opossums for the fur trade. Must be some sort of market for them.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

My dad was huge into trapping in the late 80s and early 90s. He used to take me out on the line with him when I was in elementary school. I remember he said he used to get upwards of 70 or 80 dollars for a red fox back then.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

wpmisport said:


> I am amazed someone keeps opossums for the fur trade. Must be some sort of market for them.


I've got one in my attic that's gonna die in the next few days if someone wants him! I put the trail cam up to see what the scratching is and now I'm borrowing a live trap from a buddy tomorrow.

I'm from the south and got a buck a piece for them when I trapped in the 70s. People down there ate them. I did see a possum hat once that was pretty funny but I wouldn't think there would be a market for em?!


Hmm, edit...I just Googled possum fur coats and I was surprised at the results! LOL


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> My dad was huge into trapping in the late 80s and early 90s. He used to take me out on the line with him when I was in elementary school. I remember he said he used to get upwards of 70 or 80 dollars for a red fox back then.


$75 for my first red fox, an ugly bleached young one, on the carcass. Around 1978


----------

